# Ruger Blackhawks for Sale are my Kryptonite



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hard to resist a nice, used Blackhawk that is unloved by an owner. I have three (3) currently, the obligatory .44 Magnum as well as a .357/9mm Convertible and I just got in a .41 Magnum. I have my eye on another .41 Magnum also. They are great woods-guns for this area for critters large and small and gnarly and liberal. My .41 has upgrades on the way, a Super BH hammer (with wider, lower thumb hammer), a lighter trigger spring and new grips from Altamont. There's something special about a nice, worn, used Blackhawk. Can't be too shiny, as that means it wasn't worked and these are work guns. Needs to have holster wear, some dulling and patina, and some character.

At that point they reach up and grab my wallet. It's kryptonite. Thank goodness some of you enablers are closer to me.... :mrgreen:

Now, to just find a .30 Carbine version.....


----------

